# Warner - Doughty Debate



## JM (Jan 7, 2012)

Who is Charles Doughty, is he Reformed? 

Anyway, the debate was between Warner [Premillennialism] vs. Doughty [Amillennialism] if you folks are interested. 

Answers in Revelation


----------

